# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  सिर्फ कीर्तिमानों के ही खिलाडी है सचिन तेंदुलकर

## INDIAN_ROSE22

दोस्तों ये सूत्र उन लोगो के लिए है जिन्हें ये लगता है की सचिन के पास कीर्तिमान है 
वो बात नहीं जो 

१. माइकल बेवन 
२. माइक हस्सी 
३. अरविन्द डिसिल्वा 
४. स्टीव वाग 

आदि खिलाडियों में है

----------


## anita

नहीं ऐसा नहीं है, जब से सचिन ने खेलना शुरू किया है तब से वो अकेले  ही अपने  दम पे  ही उन्होंने आपनी टीम का बोझ आपने कंधो पे उठाया है. उस समय और कोई भी खिलाडी ऐसा नहीं था जो सचिन का साथ दे सकता था, गर सचिन ऑस्टेलिया की टीम में होते तो शायद उनके नाम ६ के ६ वर्ल्ड कप होते. उसके बाद भी ऐसे खिलाडी ने आपने दम न जाने कितने ही मैच अपने  दम भारत को जीतवाये है,
१. माइकल बेवन 
२. माइक हस्सी 
३. अरविन्द डिसिल्वा 
४. स्टीव वाग 
ये सभी खिलाडी इसलिए महान है की उनके साथ और भी बहुत अच्छे खिलाडी थे पर सचिन के साथ सिर्फ और सिर्फ सचिन ही थे. 
जितने रन सचिन ने बनाये है पूरी भारतीय टीम के रन भी जोड़ दे तो भी पुरे नहीं होंगे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सूत्र की मंशा कुछ समझ नहीं आई! कृपया सपष्ट तो करें..

वैसे सचिन के बारे में तो लाखों लोग ये तक मानते हैं की..* *

गलतियाँ इंसानों से होती है सचिन से नहीं! सचिन को उनके प्रशंशक भगवान् मानते हैं..* *
बहुत ख़ुशी हुई की सचिन को वर्ल्ड कप का तोफा मिला..*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> नहीं ऐसा नहीं है, जब से सचिन ने खेलना शुरू किया है तब से वो अकेले  ही अपने  दम पे  ही उन्होंने आपनी टीम का बोझ आपने कंधो पे उठाया है. उस समय और कोई भी खिलाडी ऐसा नहीं था जो सचिन का साथ दे सकता था, गर सचिन ऑस्टेलिया की टीम में होते तो शायद उनके नाम ६ के ६ वर्ल्ड कप होते. उसके बाद भी ऐसे खिलाडी ने आपने दम न जाने कितने ही मैच अपने  दम भारत को जीतवाये है,
> १. माइकल बेवन 
> २. माइक हस्सी 
> ३. अरविन्द डिसिल्वा 
> ४. स्टीव वाग 
> ये सभी खिलाडी इसलिए महान है की उनके साथ और भी बहुत अच्छे खिलाडी थे पर सचिन के साथ सिर्फ और सिर्फ सचिन ही थे. 
> जितने रन सचिन ने बनाये है पूरी भारतीय टीम के रन भी जोड़ दे तो भी पुरे नहीं होंगे



आप रन की बात कर रहे है मैं मैच जितने की मोहतरमा

----------


## rajul

bhaiyo inke kahne ka sayad matlab hai ki sachin kabhi bhi kisi bade match main main ya phir final match main lambi ininng nahi khel pate hia lekin ye to dekho bhai ki akela chana bhad nahi phod sakta lekin apni puri takat jarur laga sakta hai or usne lagai bhi lekin agar baki kuch na kare to uski kya galti hai ise koi sanyog mane ya totka kuch bhi maga sachin mahan hai mahan sabse mahan kiyu ki kisi bhi cricketer ke andar itne match khelne ki takat or himmat nahi hai

----------


## bullpower

_सचिन ऐसे खिलाड़ी पर उंगली उठाना उसकी काबिलियत पर शक करना कहीं  से भी उचित  नहीं है अगर वो फाइनल में अच्छा नहीं भी खेल पाया पर फिर भी फाइनल तक  पहचानने में सबसे बड़ा योगदान उसी का है सोचो अगर हम वहाँ तक पहुँचते ही न  तो लेकिन मैंने देखा है की हमारे देश में सचिन के खिलाफ माहौल बनाने में  देश का ही एक वर्ग लगा हुआ है पर जब हाथी गुजरता है तो गली के कुत्ते  अनायास ही भौका करते हैं पर हाथी के ऊपर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता_

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

sachin ne inki pitayee kardi hogi tabhi itne khafa khafa hokar kuch bhi bol rahe hain.  haha

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> sachin ne inki pitayee kardi hogi tabhi itne khafa khafa hokar kuch bhi bol rahe hain.  haha



सूत्र में आने का धन्यवाद , आप सचिन की फेन लगती है , क्या लक्स्मन और द्रविड़ जैसे पारिया सचिन खेल सकते है ....................................... ? / / ? ? /

----------


## anita

गिनती कर लेना जितने मैच सचिन ने जीताये है उतने किसी ने नहीं.

शायद आप शारजाह का मैच भूल गए है, ऑस्टेलिया के खिलाफ final मैच में खेली गयी पारी आपको याद नहीं है.
सचिन २ वर्ल्ड में सब से जयादा रन बनाने वाले खिलाडी  रहे है.
बाकि टीम कुछ कर के न खाए नाम ख़राब हो सचिन का.

सचिन एक महान खिलाडी है, और बहुत अच्छे  इन्सान भी.......

किसी भी महान इन्सान के उपर ऊँगली उठाने से पहले आपने आप को भी देख ले की आप क्या  है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> सूत्र में आने का धन्यवाद , आप सचिन की फेन लगती है , क्या लक्स्मन और द्रविड़ जैसे पारिया सचिन खेल सकते है ....................................... ? / / ? ? /


aap shayad sachin ko pasand nahi karte

par kya laxman dravid ya duniya ka koi bhi khiladi itne lambe time tak khel sakta h wo bhi croron ka pyara banke!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> गिनती कर लेना जितने मैच सचिन ने जीताये है उतने किसी ने नहीं.
> 
> शायद आप शारजाह का मैच भूल गए है, ऑस्टेलिया के खिलाफ final मैच में खेली गयी पारी आपको याद नहीं है.
> सचिन २ वर्ल्ड में सब से जयादा रन बनाने वाले खिलाडी  रहे है.
> बाकि टीम कुछ कर के न खाए नाम ख़राब हो सचिन का.
> 
> सचिन एक महान खिलाडी है, और बहुत अच्छे  इन्सान भी.......
> 
> किसी भी महान इन्सान के उपर ऊँगली उठाने से पहले आपने आप को भी देख ले की आप क्या  है


मोहतरमा आप फिर रनों की बात कर रही है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> aap shayad sachin ko pasand nahi karte
> 
> par kya laxman dravid ya duniya ka koi bhi khiladi itne lambe time tak khel sakta h wo bhi croron ka pyara banke!


मोहतरमा मैच कहा है .................................................? ? /

----------


## jitu2968

BAKWAS KARTE HAI LOG  
NIRANTAR KHELANA JAROORI HAI, LAXMAN DRAVIND AJ KHO GAYE OR SACHIN NAU JAVANO KO SIKHA RAHA / BATA RAHA HEY     KAISE KHELANA CHAHIYE

----------


## anita

बिना रन बनाये मैच जीत लिए है क्या किसी टीम ने.

इतने भरी दबाव में खेलना और उस पे भी ये की बाकि १० खिलाडी तो कुछ करने वाले नहीं है, आपने दम पे मैच जीत्वाना क्या कम है.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sachin_Tendulkar

इसमें सचिन की शतक दिए है, गिन लेना की कितने मैच हमने उसके शतको की वजह से जीते है.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ुलकर

पहले क्रिकेट खेलो और किसी भी मैच में ५० रन बना के देखो उसके बाद सचिन पे ऊँगली उठाना.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> बिना रन बनाये मैच जीत लिए है क्या किसी टीम ने.
> 
> इतने भरी दबाव में खेलना और उस पे भी ये की बाकि १० खिलाडी तो कुछ करने वाले नहीं है, आपने दम पे मैच जीत्वाना क्या कम है.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sachin_Tendulkar
> 
> इसमें सचिन की शतक दिए है, गिन लेना की कितने मैच हमने उसके शतको की वजह से जीते है.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ुलकर
> 
> पहले क्रिकेट खेलो और किसी भी मैच में ५० रन बना के देखो उसके बाद सचिन पे ऊँगली उठाना.


मोहतरमा मैच गेंदबाजी से जीते जाते है

----------


## NAZIYAA

> मोहतरमा आप फिर रनों की बात कर रही है



*जनाब गुलाब जी आप ये बताये की बिना रन बनाए मैच  कैसे जीते जाते हैं और साथ ही भारत ने जो मैच जीते हैं वो किसके दम पर जीते हैं पिछले २२ सालों में बिना वजह फ़िज़ूल की बात करने का कष्ट  ना करें*

----------


## NAZIYAA

> मोहतरमा आप फिर रनों की बात कर रही है



*जनाब गुलाब जी आप ये बताये की बिना रन बनाए मैच  कैसे जीते जाते हैं और साथ ही भारत ने जो मैच जीते हैं वो किसके दम पर जीते हैं पिछले २२ सालों में बिना वजह फ़िज़ूल की बात करने का कष्ट  ना करें*

----------


## Singam

*सचिन अपने आप में एक महान खिलाडी और एक महान इन्सान है. आज अगर क्रिकेट धर्म है तो सचिन वाकई में उसके भगवन हिया, इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं है. आज भी सचिन के आउट होने के बाद टी वी बंद कर देने का रिवाज है. सचिन को कई लोग पनौती भी kahte है. aisa kahte है की जिस मैच में सचिन १०० मरते है वो मैच भारत हारती है. मुझे तो यही समझ में नहीं आता की अगर सचिन किसी और खिलाडी से ज्यादा मेहनत करते है, क्रिकेट को पूरी ईमानदारी से खेलते है तो इसमें बेचारे सचिन का क्या कसूर? सचिन ने जितना उरत चढाव देखा है, उसके बाद क्रिकेट में बने रहना वो भी अच्छे फॉर्म के साथ ये अपने आप में एक बड़ी बात है. सचिन को जिस तरह से चोट आई और जिस तरह से उन्होंने अपने खेल के tariko में बदलाव लाये उसके बाद भी यो इतना अच्चा खेल रहे है की नौजवानों को उन्हें देख कर शर्म आ जाये, ये अपने आप में एक बड़ी उपलब्धि है.एक ज़माने में सबसे भरी बैट से khelne वाला खिलाडी आज सामान्य wajan वाले बैट से खेलता है, ये आसान बात नहीं है. २०० रन बनाने वाले वे मात्र खिलाडी है और वो भी उन्होंने मात्र १४७ बोल पर ही बनाये थे. सचिन सचिन है और अगर उनका कोई मुकाबला कर सकता हिया तो वो खुद सचिन है, उसके अलावा कोई नहीं है.........................*

----------


## bullpower

> मोहतरमा मैच गेंदबाजी से जीते जाते है


*भाई आप तो मजाक करने लगे अगर हमारे गेंदबाज मैच जिताने men सक्षम होते तो बात ही क्या थी हमारे महान स्पिनर जिनकी १०० में से १ या २ गेंद टार्न लेती है और तेज़ गेंदबाज जिनसे तेज़ शाहिद आफरीदी गेंद फेकता है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई आप तो मजाक करने लगे अगर हमारे गेंदबाज मैच जिताने men सक्षम होते तो बात ही क्या थी हमारे महान स्पिनर जिनकी १०० में से १ या २ गेंद टार्न लेती है और तेज़ गेंदबाज जिनसे तेज़ शाहिद आफरीदी गेंद फेकता है*


भारत को तो मैच बल्लेबाजों ने ही जितवाये है, भारतीय गेंदबाजी शुरू से लेके अभी तक उच्च कोटी की नहीं बन पायी है ॥

----------


## rittika

*यहाँ पर सब कुछ लोग कह रहे हैं की सचिन तेंदुलकर केवल कीर्तिमानो के खिलाडी है,

तो में कहती हूँ की हाँ वो कीर्तिमानो के खिलाडी हैं,तो इसमें बुरा क्या है,
अरे कीर्तिमान भी मैच जितने के ही  काम आते हैं,
कीर्तिमान बनते हैं तभी तो मैच जीते जाते है,
अब इंग्लैंड में ही देख लो ३ टेस्ट मैच हुए,
और उन तीनो में ही सचिन ने कोई कीर्तिमान नहीं बनाया,
तो टीम इंडिया ने कोन से झंडे गाड दिए,
टीम इंडिया की हालत आप सब के सब के सामने है,*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सचिन तेंदुलकर तो टेक्स देने क भी काबिल नहीं ---- टेक्स में छूट चाहते थे और मिली ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ये भी तो भ्रटाचार है की काबिल होते हुए भी टेक्स नहीं दिया

----------


## divyasingh

*बात को कहाँ से कहाँ घसीट ले गए तेरे कई जवाब देखे मैंने हर जगह कुतर्क 

इस बात के लिए एक अलग से सूत्र बना 
*

----------


## navneet01

भाई यहाँ बहस करने से कोई फायदा नहीं क्रिकेट कोई one man armi थोड़े ही है ये टीम वर्क होती है 
और जहां भी मेच जीते हैं वो पूरी टीम की मेहनत से जीती है

----------


## navneet01

> सचिन तेंदुलकर तो टेक्स देने क भी काबिल नहीं ---- टेक्स में छूट चाहते थे और मिली ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ये भी तो भ्रटाचार है की काबिल होते हुए भी टेक्स नहीं दिया


हाँ मित्र सही कह रहे हैं भारत मैं लाखों लोग हैं जिनको घर चलाना मुश्किल होता है लेकिन सरकार फरवरी -मार्च के महीने में उनकी तंख्वाह मे से टैक्स काट लेती है और वो कुछ नहीं कर पाता

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> हाँ मित्र सही कह रहे हैं भारत मैं लाखों लोग हैं जिनको घर चलाना मुश्किल होता है लेकिन सरकार फरवरी -मार्च के महीने में उनकी तंख्वाह मे से टैक्स काट लेती है और वो कुछ नहीं कर पाता



बिलकुल सही ..................................................  ...................

----------


## philogynist

Finally an end on Rajnikant Tales: 

Once Rajni bowled to Sachin Tendulkar  and that was the day Rajni Realized he is human !!! . . . CRICKET Can  HAVE ONLY 1 God.



एक बार रजनी ने सचिन तेंडुलकर को गेंदबाजी की और उस दिन रजनी को  एहसास  हुआ  की  वो  भी  इन्सान है ! . . . क्रिकेट में  केवल 1  भगवान है.

----------


## gkumar90

> सचिन तेंदुलकर तो टेक्स देने क भी काबिल नहीं ---- टेक्स में छूट चाहते थे और मिली ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ये भी तो भ्रटाचार है की काबिल होते हुए भी टेक्स नहीं दिया


आप शायद फेरारी प्रकरण की बात कर रहें हैं .सचिन ने उसका टैक्स भर दिया  था.वैसे आप कहाँ की बात कहाँ ले आये .लगता है आपको सचिन से ही कोई खुन्नस  है.रितिका जी ने मेरी बात कह दी है.एक और सूत्र पर भी कुछ ऐसी ही बहस चल  रही है.वहां भी मैंने जबाब लिखा है.सचिन सिर्फ कीर्तिमानों के ही खिलाडी  नहीं है.भारत अधिकतर मैच उनके कारण ही जीता है.और जिन बल्लेबाजों   की आप  बात कर रहे हैं one -day  में सभी फिनिशेर थे.और हाँ इनमे से कोई भी सचिन  से ऊपर नहीं है.कई मैच विशेषकर टेस्ट मैच द्रविड़  या laxman ने जिताए पर  उनमे सचिन की बल्लेबाजी भूल गए.भाई साब कुछ लिखने से पहले कोई आधार तो  रखें.

----------

